# Farewell Gypsy



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

After a lovely second anniversary weekend away at Teversal C &CC site we set off this morning from home to collect Rigger , Gypsy Molly and Guinness from the kennels. On our way over we recieve a phone call from the kennels. They have some sad news for us Gypsy our 18 year old Yorkshire Terrier had passed away in the night. It was quite a shock, although not really unexpected. When we arrived at the kennels everyone was so kind, they would'nt even let pay for the animals stay. One of the maids was in tears, they loved having both the dogs.She was around 18 years old and was going blind as well as deaf. Also due to the inability to tolerate medication , due to her incontinence she had to wear nappies. Other than that she was strong and healthy. Some of you who were at Shepton Mallett show last month would have seen her. Rigger our German Shepherd was with her, (the kennel maids tell us he protects her when they are at the kennels) is pinning for her . He will miss her too they went everywhere together 
I aquired Gypsy when she was around 8 years old , from the RSPCA along with her late partner Gizmo. They chose us and as soon as they had come into our house they made them selves at home.She had a very loving nature and boy could she run. One of the fondest memories Rich has of her is when we took her for awalk along with his german Shepherd at the time Dillon and Gizmo, not long after we had got together. We were walking through this field all the dogs off lead when she suddenly went hareing off in the other direction and I had to run after her. I never knew Yorkies could run so fast. She was a pretty looking girl and I loved it when she came back from the groomers aall wshed and cut looking her best, not like when she became too old to take it and I had to take then job on, I could never make he look as nice, still at least she was clean and spruced up. 
Rich is out in the rain at the moment digging her final resting place in the garden next to Dillon and Gizmo at least now she can run free with them in Rainbow Bridge.
Here is one of our favourite pictures of Gypsy. she is sat on the back of rich's van at one of the the grasstrack meetings we used to go to when his lad was racing


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww how sad for you all, am so sorry. What a pretty girl she was, that picture is lovely, she looks full of character. My sympathy to you all.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

While you probably don't know about her first 8 years, you should be content in knowing that her last 10 could'nt have been better.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Rainbow Bridge*

Hi lindylooty.
So sorry for your loss. 
We lost our Ben over 2 years ago whilst in France & we have his photo in the van, taking him to all the places we go.
Our thoughts are with you.
Catherine


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read your news. 

Run free at the Bridge little one

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Aww so sorry to hear about little Gypsy such a sweetie, 

run free at the bridge with your doggie friends RIP

Anne


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

A good reason not to have pets , sadly they die.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

carprus said:


> A good reason not to have pets , sadly they die.


We thought that when we lost our old girl last year. 

Thankfully we soon began thinking positively again, and although our Gracie will never replace Lucy, she is a lovely little dog and gives us so much pleasure.

Know just how you feel Lindy.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes it's so sad when they die, but if you never had them then you could not experience the happiness, joy, laughter and companionship either.

Those lovely memories are everlasting, unlike the grief.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gypsy*

Hi

I m sorry to hear about Gypsy. The chances are she passed away painlessly in her sleep.

Russell


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Really sorry Know how you feel Been there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear Gypsy has gone to the Rainbow Bridge Lyn & Rich but i'm glad I got to meet her at Shepton she really was a smashing little dog I could have whipped her off you and taken her home.



Jacquie


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. 
Run free at the bridge Gypsy, with all your old friends.
Lesley


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Gypsy*

So sorry to see your sad posting.. our condolences.

We have been there - not so long ago - think of the good times.

Best wishes - Andrea & Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss and I know exactly how heartbreaking it is to lose a much loved pet..............in time the pain does heal and you remember the happy times you had with them.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. That's a lovely photo. Each pet is so special and leaves memories we can treasure for ever. 

Thinking of you.

-H


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Dear Lindyloot

Every one of us who loves dogs has a share in the grief you are feeling right now - Gypsy looks a real sweetie and her character shines out of that photograph.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

So sorry - our thoughts are with you.

Hilary


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. At least you know she had a good life and have lots of memories.

Lynne


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Lyn and Rich,


Really sorry to hear of the loss of Gypsy. We meet her at Shepton and thought her a lovely dog. Eleanor will be gutted when I tell her later today.

Best regards

Chris, Claire and Eleanor


----------

